# (RESOLVED!!) Lucky rabbit was rescued from under a car - but now needs a place to go



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! My gosh have I been MIA or what!!! Well this isn't about me, it's about a bunny named Houdini and how he needs a friend right now. 





I don't have a ton of details but a friend of a friend found a rabbit hiding under a car near a park in New Jersey on Monday and she rescued him out from the street. The bunny is eating and pooping fine right now. Unfortunately his rescuer has two cats, a small child, and not a lot of space in her apartment. At the moment the cats are being kept away from the bunny but her husband insists on finding the bunny a place to live by Friday. I don't get the feeling that they're going to throw the bun out at all, they don't sound like that kind of people! But the reality is they can't keep the bunny right now. They really want to be able to keep the bunny when they move to a bigger place which is estimated to be next year. Ultimately, they're looking for someone who can "foster" Houdini until they can accommodate him. *She is willing to pay for food & medical for the duration of the stay.* 

I know, a year is a _long_ time and those who work with rabbit rescues know that adoption returns and vacation dumps have happened in a shorter amount of time than that. I have no reason to doubt her intentions, though. But basically, she can't keep the bunny right now, and wants a temporary home for him. If someone is willing to give him a forever home outright, she is ok with that too. She just doesn't want to take him somewhere and have him PTS. The only alternative at the moment is to bring him to her local NJ animal shelter. I don't know what the shelter'll to with the bun (rehome, relocate to a rescue or otherwise??). I'm trying to find out about her local shelter at the moment.

Houdini is a beautiful brown and white Dutch bunny and so far has been very sweet and friendly considering being out and about on his own. One RO member has offered to transport the bun by car or by plane if someone is willing to do this - thank you!!!

Help!!!:big kiss: :help

Edit: Added pic, and some other details.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2011)

More pictures!


----------



## JimD (Sep 14, 2011)

ray:



*"ya never can tell where the day's gonna go!" ~ Buck Jones*


----------



## DharmaBuns (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm no help, I live in Michigan, but I really hope that they find a suitable foster home for that sweet bun. It was very lucky that they got to him first, before a wild animal did. 

If only I wasn't so far away, I'd look after him! Good luck!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2011)

JimD wrote:


> *"ya never can tell where the day's gonna go!" ~ Buck Jones*



So very, very true.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JimD (Sep 14, 2011)

Any idea if he's litter trained?

:litterhealthy:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2011)

No, sorry, I am not sure


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish we were closer. ray:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 14, 2011)

Well...  early this morning I got a text from a fellow member saying she will help get the bun anywhere it needs to go - car or plane... 

At the moment I have another special RO member who might be the answer Houdini needs. :heartbeat:

Fingers, toes and bunny ears crossed! 

:hug: RO community, how I have missed you!


----------



## DharmaBuns (Sep 14, 2011)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Well...  early this morning I got a text from a fellow member saying she will help get the bun anywhere it needs to go - car or plane...
> 
> At the moment I have another special RO member who might be the answer Houdini needs. :heartbeat:
> 
> ...


It's so good to hear that he'll be taken care of  I would take him in a heartbeat if I was closer!


----------



## JimD (Sep 14, 2011)

onder:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh Jim....you should do this....help this poor bunny for a year or so.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 15, 2011)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:

I agree Jim.:woohoo:yes::yes::biggrin::big wink::nod:agree:thumbup

Susan:tonguewiggle:woohoo


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2011)

:big kiss::sunshine:arty0002:inkbouce::clapping::yahoo::weee::yes:
:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:
arty:


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2011)

Soooo.....you're saying I should consider fostering this poor bunny?

:expressionless


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2011)

YES!
YES YES YES!

:big wink:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 15, 2011)

Agreed, it sounds like a fantastic idea


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not as prepared as I'd like to be, but I'm going to contact Houdini's owner this evening.

My house is a mess! We've got the carpet guys coming on Saturday. The bunny room looks like "hay bomb" went off and there's enough cobwebs to qualify it as a haunted house.
My workshop (where Houdini would be quarantined for 2 weeks) looks like an episode of "Hoarders"....I hoard unfinished projects .
The extra cages are out in the garage "somewhere".

I like to have a health clearance done by a vet.

A vet's health clearance, authorization and compensation of veterinary treatment, letter of financial agreements, terms of service, etc......are all things I would normally like to have documented in the case of a long term foster.

I'm willing to temporarily waive some stuff....... aside from the health clearance and authorization for veterinary treatment/method of payment.
I have letters drafted to cover these items.

She can take Houdini to her vet for a health clearance (vet must be qualified to treat exotics) or I'll take him to my vet and she can pay the bill.
My vet accepts Care Credit (as well as cash, checks, and credit/debit cards) so I think I'll ask the owner to consider applying for it, and my vet will keep the account info on file to charge to.

I'd really like to wait until next weekend, but I think is would be best to get Houdini into a more stable environment ASAP.

There's a good possibility I'd be able to take him in Sunday afternoon........if the owner is okay with the arrangements.


There!!!! The bun's outta the bag now. :biggrin:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 15, 2011)

You are a very goodman!

:hugsquish::highfive::thumbup:yahoo::clapping::weee:inkbouce:inkelepht:arty0002::wiggle:goodjob:woohoo:great:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 15, 2011)

Aw Jim....you're a very very good man...and this bunny will be very lucky to get to live there.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 15, 2011)

A very good man  

And I happen to know bunnies love hay bombs!!!

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU JIM!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 15, 2011)

:thumbup


----------



## JimD (Sep 15, 2011)

I emailed the owner a couple of hours ago. No response yet.

I'll follow up tomorrow if I don't hear from them.

In the meantime, I've got some paperwork to wordsmith :caffeine....

....and a whole lotta cleanin' to do. :construction:sweep:vacuum:


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 16, 2011)

Jim, you should train your buns to clean. Have a set list of chores that they can do every day. :thumbup


----------



## JimD (Sep 16, 2011)

I talked to Houdini's owner a couple of hours ago.

She sounds like a very nice lady.

I think she would love to keep Houdini, but the timing just not the best.
Her and her husband rent an apartment and have a 10 month old baby, as well as two cats.
It's gotta be cramped.

They're busy on Sunday so she can't bring him over as I had originally hoped.
I told her I could possibly take him this evening or tomorrow......as long asshe could excuse how messy my place is, andall the "in-process-of" stuff.

She's going to talk it over with her husband and then call me this evening.
She's thinking of postponing until next weekend.....in the hopes that her husband will warm up to Houdini and let him stay.

I told her that she was NOT to take him to the shelter (Houdini.... not her husband) before contacting me.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Sep 16, 2011)

I vote she take her husband to the shelter! hehe. 

Good for you to offer your home to this bun  I hope everything works out and that he'll have a nice place to stay for the next year or so.


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2011)

Well....Houdini's going to come visit me with his family tomorrow.

Errmm....I mean later on today.
GOOD GRIEF!!! I didn't realize it was almost 3am. :shock:

They'll be getting here around 2pm.
If they're okay with everything, they'll be leaving Houdini with me.

I cleaned up my workshop, cleaned and put down a floor mat, scrubbed NIC grids and connectors, and I got all of the forms done.

I just have to get a cage out of the garage.(Even if I make like Indiana Jones it'll still take me an hour to pry the cage out of the garage)

Then I'll tackle the bunnies room...clean cages and litter pans, vac and dust, launder blankies.

Maybe I should just put up a pot of coffee and start now.:caffeine
Although, I don't think the buns would be too happy with me vacuuming their cages at 3am.
:vacuum:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud....with all of your experience, etc - they need to check you out????

They need to be grateful that such an awesome "bun-father" is willing to watch the bunny.

And yes Jim - I dub you (and I'm sure Tiny would approve) an honorary "Bun-Father" because you care for rabbits in a way Tiny would approve of....


----------



## nermal71 (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL AWESOME!!!! And Tinysmom while we all KNOW he's awesome they don't and just want what's best for their bun  It just shows that when they are able they will probably be very responsible bunparents


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2011)

HOUDINI IN DA HOUSE!!!

What a sweet little bun!

I think "he's" a "she" though. Makes no difference to me either way.

The owners were very nice. I've got a good feeling that they'll be taking Houdini back when they can.
They were so grateful that they were able to find someplace for Houdini to go.

They kept thanking me and asking if I was sure I didn't need any money for fostering. I told them if they take care of the vet stuff, then I'll take care of everything else.

I gave him/her a good looking over.

I think the owners were impressed with the way I examined her and narrated everything to them.

As I mentioned, I think she's a she...we'll see. I've been wrong plenty of times.

She looks really good except for her nails. Several of her nails are freshly broken of...like maybe a week ago. And the ones that are left are quite long.
Makes me think that this bun had only been out a day or two before being found.

Her feet are really clean and her fur is nice. I think she may behaving a light molt.
Nice bright shiny eyes, clean ears and nosey. Teeth look good. Good weight and muscle tone.

She let me pick her up and examine her without giving me so much as a blink.
She's very friendly and affectionate. Loves lovin'!
She's eating, drinking, and peeing. Haven't seen any poops....but with the amount she's been eating, it shouldn't be long.
I don't think she understands what a litter pan is for, though. :sigh:.

Houdini is settling in and I think I'm going to go take a nap.

I'll check on her every hour or so.
Updates andMAYBE some pics to follow.
Stay tuned folks!

As very, very wise gentleman once told me; *"ya never can tell where the day's gonna go!"*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

Hooray, I'm glad Houdini has a great foster home  Thanks so much for taking her in, Jim! It's kinda funny, when I saw the pictures I assumed the bunny was a girl even though my Dutch was a boy and I tend to default bunnies to being boys in my mind if I don't know their sex.

Also I can't blame the couple for wanting to check Jim's place out. They didn't know him and want what's best for the bunny. We went to an animal rescue nearby to look at their cockatiels and high tailed it out of there when we saw that it appears to be a hoarding situation rather than a rescue (talked to a couple people afterwards and they agreed). I'm not at ALL accusing Jim of hoarding and the thought didn't even cross my mind, just saying that it pays to check things out first when animals are involved 

Jim, you should post more pictures of the lovely Houdini!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2011)

Jim rocks!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2011)

Jim rocks!!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm on my phone on the road right now...but oh I can't describe how relieved and grateful I am. Jim, you're an angel. Just an absolute angel! I am sure Houdini's rescue parents were impressed with your rabbit experience. I already told them that the bun wouldn't get a better home than yours, but C probably had to see for herself to rest her worrying. She (or he!) is a very lucky rabbit.


----------



## JimD (Sep 17, 2011)

We have poops! Lots! Everywhere except in the litter pan!

Oi !!

This bun is definitely NOT litter trained.......YET 

:litterempty:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 18, 2011)

JimD wrote:


> Everywhere except in the litter pan!



LOL!! She'll get there... one day


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Sep 18, 2011)

Woohoo!:yahoo:


----------



## JimD (Sep 18, 2011)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> LOL!! She'll get there... one day




how soon is "one day"? :confused2:

GOOOOD MORNINING from Lake Houdini !!!

I've been playing litter pan tag.
The rules say ya hafta sing the song.

Ya'll sing with me now....:singing:

_"Pick a corner and put the pan down.
Doody-dah... doody-dah.
Pick another corner so you move the pan. 
All the DOODY DAH day!!"
_

I'm losing the game.
I think I need more playing pieces........I'm bringing a back-up pan into play.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 18, 2011)

I've just read all this with a HUGE smile on my face. As soon as I saw Houdini was in New Jersey, I thought "Hmm, Jim would be ideal to look after him":biggrin:

Jim, you're awesome, and your little ditty about litter pans is hilarious. Good luck with that!

I think some certain Bridge Bunnies and a certain Buck Jones had a helping hand/paw in this 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Sep 18, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh for crying out loud....with all of your experience, etc - they need to check you out????
> 
> They need to be grateful that such an awesome "bun-father" is willing to watch the bunny.
> 
> And yes Jim - I dub you (and I'm sure Tiny would approve) an honorary "Bun-Father" because you care for rabbits in a way Tiny would approve of....




I was happy to have them check me out.
It showed me that they were actually concerned with the bunny's welfare.

And thank you for the dubbing.
It's a tough act to follow, but I'll do my best.
I'll make Tiny proud of me!

:hug:


Can I be called "Sir Kool Beanz"?


----------



## JimD (Sep 18, 2011)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I'm on my phone on the road right now...but oh I can't describe how relieved and grateful I am. Jim, you're an angel. Just an absolute angel! I am sure Houdini's rescue parents were impressed with your rabbit experience. I already told them that the bun wouldn't get a better home than yours, but C probably had to see for herself to rest her worrying. She (or he!) is a very lucky rabbit.



YOUshould be the one to be thanked. :nod

If you hadn't brought this to our attention, this poor bun could have ended up in a shelter.

Thank you for recommending me to them.
They met me with an air of confidence.....like they had already pretty much made the decision that it would be okay to let me care for Houdini. That says a lot about their respect for you, too.

I'm the lucky one :wink


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2011)

*JimD wrote: *


> *ya never can tell where the day's gonna go!" ~ Buck Jones*



Sometimes you suspect., though.  Had a pretty good idea after seeing the quote, LOL! (And found under a car you say? Double LOL!) 

arty::goodjobarty0002::big kiss::bouquet::hugsquish:


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't mean to necro the thread but... how's Houdini doing?


----------



## JimD (Sep 26, 2011)

Houdini is doing fantabulous!

He passed his health check with flying colors.
The vet and I both think Houdini is a neutered male, but he'd like to see him in 6 months or so to confirm.

He's doing really well with the litter training. No accidents in 2 days now (touches wood).

I finally got him to try some dried papaya. Can you guess who has a new obsession??

I was going to move him into the big bunny room over the weekend, but I got sick and ended up staying in bed.
I'll have him re-situated by this weekend, though. I'll have to do a little each night. I'm in two car shows this weekend so I'll be pretty busy.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 26, 2011)

So he IS a boy! :wink

It's so great to hear he is adjusting and already being spoiled rotten with papaya. I am glad he is already neutered as that ought to make litter training him to 100% easier. I wonder, though... most of the time people who neuter their bunny know a little about them and I would hope not just set him free to roam in a dangerous world. Wonder if he got lost... 

Every time I get attached to a bun in some way I wonder what their story is.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 26, 2011)

Not even remotely surprised that Jim put his paw up  Way to go guys!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2011)

:clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------

